# Silver Fish



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone is catching any silverfish or seen any over in Pensacola? (Other than Joe Pattis)


----------



## Ruade (Jul 14, 2016)

Just curious what is a silver fish besides a bug?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

me too. maybe scaled sardine?
jack


----------



## Ruade (Jul 14, 2016)

I know the only silver fish I catch for bait are the mojarra fish.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mojarra

I've been catching alot more of these in bayous in grassy areas with my cast net.


----------



## Ruade (Jul 14, 2016)

Here is a picture of one I caught Friday


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Some of the best baits around IMO. Redfish absolutely love them, they last longer in the livewell then menhaden, they don't jump out like mullet, easier to handle than pinners, and they cost less than shrimp. 

We just call em white baits


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the replys, should have been clearer. Also called Ribbonfish, cutlass fish. Usually catch them along 3 mile bridge. Long silver fish with a good set of teeth that comes into the bay when it gets cold. Used here as bait for King Mackerel but I like the taste.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Ribbonfish I know! 

We used the Williamson trolling ribbon fish to catch the families PB King Mack a few years ago. Would have swore it was a wahoo by the size and the fight 

Never thought about eating em!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

NKlamerus said:


> Ribbonfish I know!
> 
> We used the Williamson trolling ribbon fish to catch the families PB King Mack a few years ago. Would have swore it was a wahoo by the size and the fight
> 
> Never thought about eating em!


Meat on them is pretty looking, but life is too short to eat a fish that ugly.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ah ha...it is actually a Largehead Hairtail. Eaten all over the world, one of the most important food fish caught.

I don't care. I am STILL not going to eat something that ugly.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kingfish501 said:


> Ah ha...it is actually a Largehead Hairtail. Eaten all over the world, one of the most important food fish caught.
> 
> I don't care. I am STILL not going to eat something that ugly.


i couldn't care less if the fish was pretty, ugly, or just pretty ugly.
i eat them all. just think of the lionfish. damn that's ugly. but that pure white meat is terrific.:thumbup: similar to lobster


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hardtail is actually a good appetizer when your sitting around the fire waiting for the ribs to get done. course you gotta have beer to wash it down. 
jack


----------



## Ruade (Jul 14, 2016)

I would rather eat pinfish


----------



## sunrisepestcontrol (Feb 1, 2021)

They mostly prefer moist areas. The basic place you'll normally see them is on the bathroom floor. If you see one silverfish, there is a good casual there are hundreds living in your walls. Because a single female can lay many eggs in her lifetime


----------



## ScoutEmUp (Jun 29, 2016)

Thought initially he was talking about a ribbon fish. Good King bait, Deadly if can keep them alive!


----------

